# Anyone using the new magged distance cating Okuma conventional yet? What the verdict?



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Its supposed to be the next big thing but not available in the USA yet. Some guys buying them and I was wondering how they are working out. Anyone here using them?


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

I have 20 and 30 magnetix.
The 30 is still in the box but I have tried the 20 a few times.

I got these after Okuma suggested it might be 2 years before these would appear in USA (he had no clue, but obviously it was not imminent)

Loaded with 17lb Big Game the line capacity is fine for fishing. At 20lb, it may be a bit tight on long casts. (but then go with 30)

I cleaned grease out of bearings and replaced with oil, thinking it would be too slow. But I'm currently running at about 6/10 braking force - so I dont think removing grease was any advantage. At 5/10 it starts to get squirrely.

So far only a couple of minor backlashes trying to find the edge. No breakoffs, no thumbs.

The spool is heavy compared with ABU 6500. (Hence more braking required and more effort to spin it up)

However, it obviously has more body and cranking power and (hopefully) better suited to larger fish or rough ground.

Quality is great etc.

In summary this is very similar to Daiwa 20 is many ways. Slight differences in dimensions - and of course EASY mag adjustment.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*okuma mag*

Where did you buy them and what was the price range?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Quickstop can I play with them one day. I would like to try it on the HDX.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*Thanks for the info everyone*

I am very curious about this reel and the Okuma company in General cause they have come such a long way from junk reels to killer tackle..

This new reel seems to be a winner and will the the Daiwa sloshes a run for their money. Speaking of money these Okuma reels are the lowest priced of the magged 8+bait reels.. that is also a turn on

I dont want to pay an extra 50 bucks plus shipping for a reel that already costs over 140 bucks as with the Daiwas now... cant wait til Okuma comes out with a dirt cheap Van Staal copy


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

The magnets go from slow to too fast real quick like a 525. They are tough and the retrieve is really fast. The drag works superb on big fish. It won't cast as far as a 6500, but equal to everything else. Cost is $120.00 including shipping from Marsh tackle in the UK.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

The way we all solved the problems with the 525 was buy adding those mini radio shack magnets right on to the existing magnets. just snapped them on with their own electricity... sloved the problem and inspired the model 525 mag .. possibly the same technique will work here on this real. 

Dont understand why they dont release the reel in the USA? What sense does that make? Its frustrating...


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

As I tested an Okuma Magnetix MG-20C for Okuma USA last winter on the beaches of Florida. I was asked to make reccommendations about the reel. If the reel is released for sale in the US, it might be different then the current models that are been sold in the UK and Europe. I personally really liked the reel ....but I would like to see some changes made.

I also put fixed mags in an Okuma Convector CV-20C ....and for the price best surf reel going for only $60.00....:fishing:


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

I got mine from Marsh in Uk. Dollar was better against the pound then. (its all these imported reels doing it!)

Digger, I'd like to say I'm so busy fishin that you cant try them out just yet. The busy part is right though.

As soon as I get some free time that is not allocated to fishing -your welcome.

As for changes, I's like to see them drop the gold plating and go for something that will age better. (mine is still shining but you just know it wont stay like that). Maybe drop the end plate ring stampings (why copy Diawa). Finally change the freespool lever so it's protected from drops (Granwave owners will inderstand this). No breaks here but it looks possible.

Rest is good.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Last but not least...Make them available in a left handed Model!!!!!!!!!


----------

